# jackd + Xorg + an audio app => reboot



## Time2IPL (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm experiencing a problem that's got me scratching my head:

On an up to date 8.0-RELEASE-p2 system, with an up to date ports tree from which everything was built, if I start X (with any window manager; doesn't matter which one) - and, I either try and play an audio clip (I've tried numerous ways so far: "play" from a command prompt; xmms; etc.) - the problem also occurs if I run "jack-keyboard" and "ghostess" for any length of time - the system reboots. With no error(s) displayed at the time. And, with no errors logged anywhere.

I've tried using different "jackd" parameters; that had no apparent effect on the problem. When I run "ardour", the problem is at its worst: ardour starts up and seems to work fine. For 5 - 10 minutes. Then, the machine reboots without any warning.

I can use X alone with no problems (this system has been up for 3 days now and X has been running the entire time). I can use sound from a virtual (text) console, no problem. With or without even with X running at the same time.

I'm using OSS4 from ports. I wasn't able to get jack to run using the "built in" driver, snd_ich; the snd_hda driver doesn't work with this hardware. Here's what "pciconf -lv" reports:


```
oss_ich0@pci0:0:30:2:   class=0x040100 card=0x01881028 chip=0x266e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'AC '97 Audio Controller/ Sigmatel (SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio) (Intel Corporation  82830M/MG SDRAM Controller / Ho)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
none0@pci0:0:30:3:      class=0x070300 card=0x542314f1 chip=0x266d8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1] (82801I)'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = generic modem
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x0
```

The machine itself is a Dell Inspiron 6000 with 2Gb RAM and a 1.60GHz Pentium-M processor. I'm running X, jackd, etc. as a regular user (not "root").

Can anyone shed some light on this? I've tried everything I can think of.

Thanks in advance.
- Larry


----------



## Time2IPL (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothing, huh? I was afraid of that...

If anyone has any ideas v/v troubleshooting this, I'd love to hear them; with no errors logged anywhere, no core dumps, etc., the best I've been able to try to do is try and watch "top", etc. and see if I can see something when it happens. Which has been pretty useless so far.

Thanks
Larry


----------

